# Tractor w/plow, disc, drag FS



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

FYI, I just listed a 35 hp diesel tractor, 2 bottom 3 pt plow, 7ft 3pt disc and 3 section drag in the classifieds. Delivery negotiable. I also have a poly cone 3 pt spreader, 2 row 3 pt cultivator and 3 pt sprayer rig for sale seperately.


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

Tractor and 3 pt spreader sold. I just listed an 8' IH wheel disc in the classifieds and will list the rest of my implements I have for sale later this weekend.


----------

